# olcott ny- salmon fishing



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

headed up to olcott ny for the weekend chasing salmon with my dad, grandfather and few of their friends. We had 15 guys and 3 boats. Arrived friday around 3 and got settled in. The cooler lids were cracked shortly after and the drunk antics got underway......notice a few pictures of the "Big catch" before we even got on the water 

Saturday, the weather looked shakey at best with thunder lightning and rain everywhere, and rumors of 40mph winds hitting around 11:00am. We left the dock and hoped for the best. Setup around 2 miles north of wilson in 125fow. 6 riggers, 2 dipsies on wire and a copper down the chute- with a mix of spoons and fly's.

In the morning, the action was hott and heavy--the lime green spin doctors and fly's were hott and we had 9 kings in the boat within the first 90 minutes. We got hit by a few rainballs, but nothing to bad. We picked at em the rest of the day and ended around 2:15 with 14 king salmon and a coho for our 5 man limit. The other two boats ended with 12 and 13 kings. All in all, it was a great day on the lake with some good action, i had a blast but still have a softspot for walleye. The big king went maybe 14 or 15lbs and had great color. Riggers were hott, we pulled 11 fish on the riggers 2 on the copper line one on a dipsy and one on an inline board with 2oz egg sinker.

Heres a few pics from the weekend.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

more........


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice catch george. The late summer/fall run of kings seem to run bigger
in size. Those are the ones that will make you forget about walleye. Did
you look at there eyes? They are evil!!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice fishin George. We used to go up to Olcott in the mid 80s for kings. Mostly in the fall. Brings back a lot of good memories. Biggest one we ever got was 33 pounds. Most in the fall were 25-30. Like to get back there one of these days.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

George awesome fishing trip. What an experience!! I hope you don't mind me posting our trip here. I just got back today. We were a little West of Olcott.

BigKev, Sir Walleye and Myself booked a trip to the Buffalo area with General Sturgeon Charters. WOW!! What an experience. I don't want to steal anyone's thunder so I'll share my story. WOW!!! 

We caught 6 Kings and 1 small Coho. We were fishing in around 100-237 fow...yes there was a huge shelf that dropped big time. I noticed Captain Hank paying close attention to the water degrees. It varied by 5 degrees in an instant.

The first few came off off Magnum dipsy's 180-220 back. The fish went deeper as the sun came up and ended up doing well with the down riggers "DEEP"

Talk about peeling line, my arm felt like it was going to fall off. It was burning.

That's the Niagra River and "The Sturgeon General"










Pre-Warm up Pics.









The first hook up!! BigKev drew the big straw and the big Fish.

























My Turn..2nd hook up. This 14 LBer hurt, it had game. zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

















BigKev will have to take it from here. My camera was full, forgot the memory card.

Did I say WOW?

Harle96


----------

